# Unemployment benefit withdrawn - wife self employed



## LadyJane (8 Jun 2009)

My husband has just had his job seekers benefit withdrawn after a means test. I am self employed and have a net income of 23k per year (for assessment). This amount is decreasing as I am losing contracts on a daily basis. I make about 1,700 a month before tax, bills, loans, mortgage, food, clothing etc etc.

They said our household income this breaks down to 442 per week which exceeds his potential benefit so we receive nothing. The income is not less any bills, mortgage payments, loans etc and is the only money we have coming in for a family of 5. We have 3 children under 5. Surely we should be entitled to something? He had been claiming benefit for a year now, but there is NOTHING out there. 

Does this sound right? We are in a panic we cannot live on 23k a year.


----------



## LadyJane (8 Jun 2009)

I just spoke to a lady on the citizen's advice line and she said that this calculation is a mistake and we should be entitled to something. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LadyJane (8 Jun 2009)

Actually I just spoke to the deciding officer and the citizens advice bureau again and it seems that if your spouse is self employed, there is not definite chart or scale as to what you are entitled to. It is at the deciding officer's whim. We are appealing but not too hopeful. I am worried for the future.


----------



## dk884 (8 Jun 2009)

i totally feel you pain - i did my interview for jobseekers last week and was told i'm not entitled to anything due to my boyfriends earnings, even though after the mortgage, household bills and his loans and car we dont even have enough left to buy the weekly groceries. It really is terrible as i was self employed and had up to 14 people working for me .......you think the contribution you have made through income tax, employers prsi etc would count for something.....even just the fact that i kept people of the dole


----------



## LadyJane (8 Jun 2009)

Yes, I am not sure how we are expected to raise 3 children on 23k a year.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jun 2009)

The rules for assessment of means (see the section on partner's self-employement) are written down and certainly not at a Deciding Officer's 'whim'. Basically, they will use the previous 12 months accounts to assess self-employed income. The aim is that assessment should reflect the earnings that the spouse or partner may reasonably be expected to get from the business over the next 12 months.
In recent times, they will give leeway and use more recent figures if the income has drastically reduced due to the rapid economic downturn. You are right to appeal but be sure to set out good grounds (i.e recent loss of income/projected income over 12 months.


----------



## march (11 Jun 2009)

Social welfare should allow you the opportunity to appeal their decision.

Ask them for an appeal form but also get anything they tell you in writing from them.

If you are in Dublin the appeal will take place in D'olier House, D'olier St, D2

good luck


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jun 2009)

march said:


> Social welfare should allow you the opportunity to appeal their decision.


  Already done...



LadyJane said:


> We are appealing but not too hopeful.


----------



## justsally (12 Jun 2009)

I realised some Social Welfare regulations have changed - but Is Jobseekers Benefit now means tested.
"
OPs post "My husband has just had his job seekers *benefit* withdrawn after a means test.


----------



## justsally (12 Jun 2009)

That's what I thought - having advised a friend of the difference yesterday I feared, from the above, that I had not noticed a change in regulations and had given the wrong information.

Thanks.


----------

